# PRAYERS FOR CUPCAKE PLEASE!!!!!!



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

it all happened so fast.. and sudden. we were here on the bed taking pictures... 

i go to the rest room and as i do that cupcake leaves to the living room. 

i come out, i call to her, i hear her crunching, i assume shes eating since i just gave her fresh food and water...

she comes to the room, and drops an empty bottle of extra strength exedrine on the floor....

it was in my purse on the couch and she chewed it open and all the pills were gone. there were 8 of them left in there.... 

i know it was her because muffin was in her house sleeping. 

shes at the ER right now, i need to go back in about 20 mins to get her. 

i hope she is ok... im sooo devastated with EVERYTHING that is going on right now, i cannot afford to lose one of the loves in my life. 

please keep her in you prayers. i will post something as soon as i can..



- Klarisa and Muffin


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Jan 5 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699982


> it all happened so fast.. and sudden. we were here on the bed taking pictures...
> 
> i go to the rest room and as i do that cupcake leaves to the living room.
> 
> ...


OMG Klarisa ....... I am soo upset now - I pray pray pray cupcake will be ok ...
what you mean get her - is she ok to come home - ??
Now you've got me panicking :shocked:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

oh no...Praying for you and Cupcake rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Klarisa! I am so sorry. Thank heavens you caught her in the act, though, and rushed her to the ER. 

Please update us soon as you get back! [attachment=46491:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, God help her! I hope they got her in time to get her to vomit or pump her stomach. Please let us know. :bysmilie:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry.....we are praying for cupcake!!!!! It is so scary when one of our babies gets sick!!!!!! Please keep us informed!!
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no! I hope Cupcake will be OK! :grouphug:


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you all and I hope she is okay. Thank goodness you caught it as soon as it happened. Hugs!
Priscilla


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Please keep us posted.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

omg.. i hope cupcake is okay!!! please keep us posted...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh no! I hope Cupcake will be ok! :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG!!!! I pray that everything is ok!! I will keep you and her in my prayers, PLEASE keep us posted. :bysmilie:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg I'm so sorry. 

Heavenly Father I praise you and I ask Lord that you would be with little Cupcake,I ask this in the precious name of Jesus christ my Lord Amen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm sooooo sorry to hear this. These little guys are just the worst for getting in to things! I feel sometimes like I can never relax. I am always worried about where I put things and if they can get ahold of it. 

Just the other day.... I was off work and K&C were at the groomer's. I thought it would be a perfect time to take my new prescription refill and cut the pills in half safely with them not here. I only take 1/2 dose so all need to be cut in half eventually and I wanted to do it at once.

The pills are teeny.. SOooo, I put them on a Kleenex and started breaking them in half so carefully to make sure they stayed on the bathroom counter. Then stupid me.... For some reason I picked up the Kleenex and the pills went scattering everywhere and several fell on the floor! Thank goodness K & C weren't here! But I was so mad at myself. I was crawling around and kept finding those little pills everywhere. I was worried that I might have missed one. They are blood pressure pills and would be devasting for K or C to get one. 

Tonight, I was at the grocery store and about to buy some chewing gum and saw that it had xylitol which is poison for dogs so I didn't buy it. It's a constant worry!!! :smpullhair: 

I used to put my purse and keys on a chair. Kallie, when she was a puppy, got ahold of the car key... it was a huge plastic electrical-thingy key and she chewed a lot of it. From then on I got a table and make sure to put my purse and keys on the table that they can't reach. 

Well, enough of my experiences ... just wanted you to know that Cupcake's antics are not unusual!! ... I sure hope Cupcake will be OK. :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Praying that Cupcake is ok? And for you too!

xox


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Omg, I'm so sorry!!!! Both you and Cupcake will be in my thoughts and prayers!!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Tell me about it Sher ..

Last week, my cleaning lady was at our house, I was clearing the counters for her to clean and I just happened to put my handbag on the floor until she wiped down so I could put it back .. who happens to stick her nose in when I wasn't looking ...

Miss Bella, she got gum out of there - she had gum on her beard and paws .. she had great breath but I totally forgot about the xylitol - and I just checked that Trident has it ... it's right there on the front in yellow ..

:smheat:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no! I'm so sorry this has happened - I pray little Cupcake is going to be ok! Please update us as you can.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:shocked: OMG!  i hope she's ok! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!!! Please keep us updated! Will be thinking of Cupcake!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Oh geez, my heart is in my throat. You have my prayers. Anxiously awaiting an update, please let everything be okay. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Klarisa - these things can happen so easily! But you got her to the ER fast, and they'll probably induce
vomiting or do whatever it is they need to do to make little Cupcake :wub: all better again. Please let us know!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Klarisa - these things can happen so easily! But you got her to the ER fast, and they'll probably induce
vomiting or do whatever it is they need to do to make little Cupcake :wub: all better again. Please let us know!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending lots of love and prayers to little cupcake. We sure hope she comes home safe and sound.....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope Cupcake is okay.

Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I am just now seeing this........please let us know how Cupcake is. I pray that they pump her little stomach in time!!!! rayer: rayer: :heart: :heart: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I was devestated to hear your story. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened but you caught it so fast that I'm sure she'll be fine. I know this must have scared you to death. Prayers for Cupcake and I'll be watching for an update. :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm so sorrrrrry you are going through this-I'll keep checking for an update.


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

With your quick action to the vets I hope CupCake will be ok.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, no, I hope she's okay, Klarissa! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

If you're picking her up in 20, I'm assuming she's okay to come home? *fingers crossed*

Please give us an update when you can. :grouphug:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oh no................prayers that cupcake will be ok. rayer: rayer: 

This brings back all the horrible memories of Chloe and that stupid plastic bag.


Please God let cupcake be ok.

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little Tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage






*


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a little late seeing this, but I am keeping you and cupcake in my thoughts. I hope she is ok and that you get to bring her home safe and sound. :crying: rayer:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

oh...what a nightmare, I hope she is ok, keep us posted


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for their kind words.

miss cupcake... is home now. we got home a while ago. she is pretty weak and i am now 211.00 shorter.. lol but i dont care i will go broke for these girls. 

the tried to induce vomiting with the peroxide but it didnt work, so they had to use morphine which worked right away. they were able to get everything out. she ate 8 pills... i guess she thought extra strength pills would make her stronger??? idk what she was thinking but she just about gave me a heart attack.

i was crying the whole way to the vet, every time i saw her put her head down, i paniced. 

the vet said she should be ok but to keep a close eye on her for the next 24 hours. 

muffin is laughing at her because she now has a black little face, which i was upset with cupcake because they had just gotten baths and she looked so pretty.... lol ill post pictures later. im so scared to let her sleep with me because im paranoid that she will eat something else. it looks like im taking another day off tomorrow to clean the WHOLE apt. 

im just glad she is ok. with all that has gone on, i dont think i couldve dealt with my cupcake leaving me. 

once again, thank you to all of your prayers! i love SM! :wub: 


Klarisa, CupCake the pill taker, and muffin the baby


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How is Cupcake? Praying that everything is OK. rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Whew sooo glad Cupcake is ok!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

How frightening. :shocked: I'm so glad Cupcake will be ok.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, so she did swallow all eight pills, huh? They must have tasted terrible. It's normally hard to get a dog to take one half of one little pill, let alone eight big ones.  

Thank heavens you saw her do it and rushed her to the vet so quickly! 

I'm sure if she were still in any danger, they wouldn't have sent her home. Try to get some rest. [attachment=46495:big_hug.gif]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so relieve but not as much as you are!!!!! Get to sleep and try to relax, bless your heart!!!! Give Cups a hug and a kiss~~~


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to see your update. You got her to the vet so fast I just knew she'd be fine. Now you can sit down, take a deep breath and relax. 
Give that girl a hug for me.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:smheat: Thank gosh she is going to ok! What a scare. Give her a big hug for me. :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yay! Happy dance time!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe she had a little headache and thought 'why not?'
That's a relief :smheat: for you and for us all that they recovered all eight. 
Now we can all sleep tonight.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, I'm just seeing this post and I am so upset for you and Cupcake! I'm glad she is home and hope she is acting herself soon. She is so lucky to have such a wonderful mommy who was quick to get her to the vet. :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Geeezzz Klarissa ... that little Cupcake of yours almost gave me a heart attack.

She's once again grounded for this one BIG TIME ...

I'm so glad this ended like it did ... I couldn't wait to come home to read the update ...

I know you can't keep her punished for long - but give her a hug for me - she needs to go find a job for all her expenses


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad Miss Cupcake :wub: is OK - I was sure she would be because of your quick action!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh thank goodness! Cupcake better be glad her mommie is quick thinking. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so so happy your little baby is ok :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Jan 6 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700095


> Thank you to everyone for their kind words.
> 
> miss cupcake... is home now. we got home a while ago. she is pretty weak and i am now 211.00 shorter.. lol but i dont care i will go broke for these girls.
> 
> ...



Thank God, Klarisa, that CupCake is okay now.

I just read your first post, and because I didn't read it until much later, I quickly scanned the other posts to see if you had returned back home okay with CupCake. As I was checking the other posts, please know that I was praying for you and CupCake.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

you poor Girls!!!

I'm so sorry this happened - I am relieved that everything is better now.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a scare! gosh! i'm so glad to hear she's ok. big hugs to you both! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG... I'm just now seeing your post about little Cupcake and was beside myself trying to scan thru for an update!... praying like crazy thru each one... then .... WHEW!!! I see she is OK! Thank you God!


It gets me sometimes.. when these little buggers are SUPPOSED to take a med for their well-being we often have to all but stand on our heads to get them to take it... yet they scoff down not one but several pills like this !!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THANK GOD SHE IS OK. I AM READING THIS FOR THE FIRST TIME .


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

OMG I am so glad you got her to the ER so fast. Glad she is feeling better. I am surprised she ate them, I would think they were really bitter

Cathy


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Elly @ Jan 6 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700191


> OMG I am so glad you got her to the ER so fast. Glad she is feeling better. I am surprised she ate them, I would think they were really bitter
> 
> Cathy[/B]




I was thinking the same thing!! But then again Mia eats prednisone like it was candy and I know first hand that those pills are bitter. Thank God she is ok now!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this. I too had to rush through it to see an update. I'm so glad you were right on top of things Klarissa. These little imps will scare us to death if we let them. I'm so glad she is ok. You poor thing with all you've been through to have this worry hit you too. Cupcake, you be a good girl for Mommy now! :smheat:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:smheat: Wow , Klarissa!! What an ordeal! Thank Goodness you are Cupcake's Mom and so proactive! You did so well fo her! I am so happy all worked out nicely. Please tell Cupcake to stop snooping in bottles...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

So happy to hear Cupcake is back home with you! I sure hope she really is going to be fine. Please update us throughout the day, if you are able. 
I can't even fathom my 2 eating pills like that - they can't taste good! Much less breaking open the bottle to get to them! Just proof that I need to be much more careful regarding what Tchelsi & Tatumn are able to get their paws on! A real lesson learned for many of us, I would imagine.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm so glad she is ok!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a scare!! I'm glad to hear Miss CupCake is okay!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I went from post #1 to #36 because I could not take all the suspense to find out if she was ok..........thank goodness, you reacted quickly and took her to the vet and she is going to be fine!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I'm just now seeing this...how scary! Thank goodness Cupcake is alright. :smheat:


----------



## Nataliescents (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry I'm so late responding I was just reading your post and thought ohh noo, and I'm glad to see she is ok I know how scary it can be my baby is only 7 weeks old and she's been to the vet twice...money, money, money lol..but yes they are worth every penny. I bet she will never do that again...at least we hope she learned her lesson huh? I always keep my purse on the floor now after reading your story it will be up on the kitchen table. :thumbsup: 
Natalie

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Jan 6 2009, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700095


> Thank you to everyone for their kind words.
> 
> miss cupcake... is home now. we got home a while ago. she is pretty weak and i am now 211.00 shorter.. lol but i dont care i will go broke for these girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Geez Klarisa....I'm so sorry to hear about what you and Cupcake went thru! I"m glad she came home from the vet is going to be ok. I'll be looking for updates on her. I know how much you just love your 2 girls. Sending lots of prayers and get well wishes to our little Cupcake! :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy to see your update. :smheat: That is great that the vet was able to get all the pills out of her system. I will continue to keep her in my prayers that she continues to do well. I am so happy that you caught it in time. {{{{{Hugs}}}}} With all that has happened, I think you need a glass of wine or some foofy frozen drink.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad she's better, thank you Lord for hearing our prayers


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so glad that cupcake is well. I hope everything slows down for you a little bit! You have had a rough few months. Sending lots of hugs and kisses to you all :smootch: :smootch: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read this post and jumped to post 36. Whew my heart is beating so fast, I'm so glad Cupcake is going to be okay. Cupcake baby don't ever do that again, I have a heart condition and you scared me. :smheat:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Gee, I do not know how I could have missed all of this excitement with Cupcake, but I am sure glad that she is doing better and hope that she will have a speedy recovery. I too went from the first post to the 36th one because I could not bear to read everything inbetween. Thoughts, prayers, and hugs to all of you.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

So glad to hear she is home and doing better!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great new little cupcake is ok ... :grouphug: jo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great new little cupcake is ok ... :grouphug: jo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad to hear that Cupcake is okay....!!!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

last night before bed, i had a talk with her, and i think she knew i was a little upset/sad because she kept trying to lick my face.. lol

we had a pretty tough night. she kept getting off the bed, so i knew she had to had been up to something so i had to get up and try to catch her.. lol

so i put her in the kitchen and i guess she was just thirsty my poor baby.

after that about 4 am... :smheat: she slept like a log. 

she is still very quiet and not really being herself... so im still a little bit worried.

muffin was being mean to her this morning and cup didnt do anything... muffin was probably getting mad at her.

my mom called and told me "this will make u think about having kids right now, look what you've gone thru with cupcake AND muffin, children are more expensive than them" i was like "i know, i know". then she told me to put her on speaker. and she was telling cupcake that she isnt supposed to do that because she can die... and cupcake just put her head down. i guess she can tell by the tones of the voices when shes in trouble.

im guess thing this is what happened... she prolly moved my purse by accident, heard the rattle of the bottle... then she got it out.. and since she was moving it rattled... so then she chewed the f*** outta the bottle... i still dont know where the heck the cap is. but ill take a picture of the bottle and post pictures later on tonight. 

im just so glad shes ok.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm just reading this post and I am so happy to hear that Cupcake is doing well. Thank God you were home and able to act so quickly to get her to the vet.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

so glad cupcake is okay *hugs*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww I am so glad cupcake is okay. :wub:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm relieved to hear that Cupcake is back home and doing ok. Hopefully she will be back to herself very soon! Glad you didn't have to go through another loss, Cupcake is lucky to have a quick acting mommy like you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! I had to go back to work today and just had a chance to log on and saw this news.

I'm so glad Cupcake is on the mend. Goodness, they can sure give us a fright sometimes!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Klarisa,

Haven't had much time online due to my DH's health issues, but saw this post and just had write to say that I'm sending lots and lots and lots of hugs your way. You've gone through more than your share in the last few months and Cup doesn't need to add to your stress.

I'm praying that she's fine. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sorry I missed this post, but I'm sure glad sweet Cupcake is going to be okay. You must have been frightened out of your mind. You made the right choice in getting her right to the vet instead of "waiting to see what happened." Don't beat yourself up. These things happen--if there is a way to get into mischef, a Maltese will find it. Just hold her close and kiss that precious little face over and over. May I make a suggestion to all of us from my daughter-in-law (who introdeced me to the wonderful world of being owned by a maltese). She has a shower curtain hook hanging on the rod in the hall closet which is on her way out the door. When she comes in, the purse is hung on the hook--never has to l ook for it, never has any of her nieces and nephews prowling in it. It's safely closed in the closet, and ready for her to grab when she gets her coat. Since she is going to have my first grandchild in April, I thought this was a fantastic idea. 

Samsonsmom


----------

